# Speed versus quality



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

Just wanted some feedback,
I (over last15 years) am tired of training NB s only for them to quit after 2 yrs 6 months whatever and all I get done is talking with them or fixing there work. I've worked by myself but the builder we work for doesn't give us much time. I recently took on a guy who is really really fast but he has no eye for detail. I can tell theres no changing his old ways what I do is just use hOm to finish I texture and sand them myself I punch out by walking it with a halogen and he's more than happy to give me more on skim coat because like I said he just wants to come in and slam it out sometimes I get frustrated when I'm spotlighting cause in fixing his chit but I'm really liking getting off work at 1,2,at the very latest 4 o clock I just figured where he lacks in detail he makes up in speed and jobs are turning out fine can't change an old dog or can you just wanted some feedback thx


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Whatever works man.

It's a sliding scale of compromise I suppose.

Speed..........>..........|...........<..............Quality

When you find someone who can give you both, you pay more money....because money definitely figures into the equation.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Well let me put it to you this way speed is your money, quality is your name. Don't let your name go to chit just to put a little more in your pocket. Each to there own, depends whats important to you. I personally perfer doing both, with working longer hours sacrifice time to keep both:thumbup:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a couple guys that work for me that are father and son. The son is super fast and will work seven days a week but misses alot and the father is old school, not as fast but is super picky and dosent miss a thing. There always getting into it cause the son pisses alot and the father lets him now it. I luv it cause they balance each other and my work turns out great and it gets done fast 

Dont comprimise on quality. At the end of the day reputation is everything in this business. Iv always said when its really busy everyone works, when its not, only the good tapers work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I always tell my GC's or client's

"You have 3 options, but can only choose 2

-Fast
-Good 
-Cheap

"If you want Fast & Good, it won't be cheap.

If you want Good & Cheap, it won't be fast.

& If you want Cheap & Fast, it won't be good."

You pick. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

wallrocker said:


> Just wanted some feedback,
> I (over last15 years) am tired of training NB s only for them to quit after 2 yrs 6 months whatever and all I get done is talking with them or fixing there work. I've worked by myself but the builder we work for doesn't give us much time. I recently took on a guy who is really really fast but he has no eye for detail. I can tell theres no changing his old ways what I do is just use hOm to finish I texture and sand them myself I punch out by walking it with a halogen and he's more than happy to give me more on skim coat because like I said he just wants to come in and slam it out sometimes I get frustrated when I'm spotlighting cause in fixing his chit but I'm really liking getting off work at 1,2,at the very latest 4 o clock I just figured where he lacks in detail he makes up in speed and jobs are turning out fine can't change an old dog or can you just wanted some feedback thx


No taper wants to see there work gone behind ...He will get sick of it ..and slow down to do better work for you..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wallrocker said:


> Just wanted some feedback,
> I (over last15 years) am tired of training NB s only for them to quit after 2 yrs 6 months whatever and all I get done is talking with them or fixing there work. I've worked by myself but the builder we work for doesn't give us much time. I recently took on a guy who is really really fast but he has no eye for detail. I can tell theres no changing his old ways what I do is just use hOm to finish I texture and sand them myself I punch out by walking it with a halogen and he's more than happy to give me more on skim coat because like I said he just wants to come in and slam it out sometimes I get frustrated when I'm spotlighting cause in fixing his chit but I'm really liking getting off work at 1,2,at the very latest 4 o clock I just figured where he lacks in detail he makes up in speed and jobs are turning out fine can't change an old dog or can you just wanted some feedback thx


I have been doing what you have been doing for over 14 years now with 2bjr. Yes it has it's pro and cons.

Only word of advice I can give is, invest in a cordless LED light, and try to go around and find things before you sand, instead of after. That way you can find that joint that he dragged a stone through his box work, for the whole upstairs. Or that bead he missed skimming etc... etc....etc.....:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That way you can find that joint that he dragged a stone through his box work, for the whole upstairs. Or that bead he missed skimming etc... etc....etc.....:yes:


Hitchhikers!!
I hate little hitchhikers!!
One of my guys always does that in his skim coat and it pisses me off!
It's minor, and it always sands out, but it's unnecessary! If you see a little rock or piece of crap just take it out with your finger! Grrr....lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hitchhikers!!
> I hate little hitchhikers!!
> One of my guys always does that in his skim coat and it pisses me off!
> It's minor, and it always sands out, but it's unnecessary! If you see a little rock or piece of crap just take it out with your finger! Grrr....lol


 That's what your pants are for...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> That's what your pants are for...


Exactly! For some reason, he just doesn't get that.
I don't know if he doesn't see the little hitchhikers or if he doesn't care.
Maybe he just figures they'll sand out, but it's been pissing me off.


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

He does that alot too and it stays lodged in his box for like a whole room I really appreciate the feedback guys


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thank u


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hitchhikers!!
> I hate little hitchhikers!!


Particulates of aggravation.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Particulates of aggravation.


Hahaha! Sounds like something you'd say about an ex-girlfriend.
"Pfft...Ah man, she was just a particulate of aggravation!" :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Sounds like something you'd say about an ex-girlfriend.
> "Pfft...Ah man, she was just a particulate of aggravation!" :laughing:


It's been so long since I've had an ex-girlfriend I'm not sure I can relate anymore. I've been with my wife for........a long time. It was _*21*_ years in January


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> It's been so long since I've had an ex-girlfriend I'm not sure I can relate anymore. I've been with my wife for........a long time. It was _*21*_ years in January


Props bro!
I was just kidding around.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> It's been so long since I've had an ex-girlfriend I'm not sure I can relate anymore. I've been with my wife for........a long time. It was _*21*_ years in January


Just think, you would of been getting out of jail right now, if you killed her 20 years ago:thumbup:..... you could be free right now:jester:

Don't laugh at this joke if she's standing over your shoulder right now:blink:

I'm sure it's been 21 great years,,,,,, congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Props bro!
> I was just kidding around.


Thanks for clarifying!:jester:



2buckcanuck said:


> Just think, you would of been getting out of jail right now, if you killed her 20 years ago..... you could be free right now
> 
> Don't laugh at this joke if she's standing over your shoulder right now:blink:
> 
> I'm sure it's been 21 great years,,,,,, congrats:thumbsup:


Damn it, I laughed anyway..........and she's..........right............there :laughing:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Exactly! For some reason, he just doesn't get that.
> I don't know if he doesn't see the little hitchhikers or if he doesn't care.
> Maybe he just figures they'll sand out, but it's been pissing me off.


Iv learned this early on in my taping career. Most hourly guys (not all) are there for the pay check and they dont care. Most of them are robots. The faster we get done the faster we get to go home. 

I used to get so angry about it but now i just fix there work. Its just not worth it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> Iv learned this early on in my taping career. Most hourly guys (not all) are there for the pay check and they dont care. Most of them are robots. The faster we get done the faster we get to go home.
> 
> I used to get so angry about it but now i just fix there work. Its just not worth it.


Ya, I don't understand, that's the thing, he does care though.
He cares allot about our work. It often bugs him his something doesn't look right or if he's not happy. He's a really good worker. Good work and fast.
Just those damn little hitchhikers! :furious: It's weird....


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I don't understand, that's the thing, he does care though.
> He cares allot about our work. It often bugs him his something doesn't look right or if he's not happy. He's a really good worker. Good work and fast.
> Just those damn little hitchhikers! :furious: It's weird....


Maybe his mind is wandering


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I don't understand, that's the thing, he does care though.
> He cares allot about our work. It often bugs him his something doesn't look right or if he's not happy. He's a really good worker. Good work and fast.
> Just those damn little hitchhikers! :furious: It's weird....


just give him the option either he kicks a light around when he's boxing..or he has to patch out all his box work with a light.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> just give him the option either he kicks a light around when he's boxing..or he has to patch out all his box work with a light.


Ya, I'll have to talk to him.
I did recently bring a new light to work!
Well it's not new, I've had it for quite some time I just never thought of using it for drywall. I used to have it in my work trailer.
But the thing's awesome!
It's very similar to this.







It has a 40ft retractable extension cord, and the thing's built like a tank. I've dropped that light at least a dozen times and it's never broken.
Stupid halogen's, a speck of dust lands on it and they burn out! :furious:
I'm done with those! This fluorescent is awesome! It's not meant to light up a whole room, it has a bright intensity but it dies off fairly quick! But for walking around and doing spot checks it's unmatched in my opinion. Shows everything!! :yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

love that light you can hang it from the ceiling great for sanding finish ceilings.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> love that light you can hang it from the ceiling great for sanding finish ceilings.


Exactly! When I walk into a room I just hang it from the ceiling electrical fixture and turn it wherever I need it. Works great!
I think I'm going to buy a few more.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

What I do but maybe some won't agree is I tape and do the first two coats running and work hard. The fourth day (depends on how big the jOb is) I coat bead and butts again and any ugly shoulders on the bevels or anything that isn't perfect. I love that day, work hard for 3 days and still work but not as hard checking stuff out.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> What I do but maybe some won't agree is I tape and do the first two coats running and work hard. The fourth day (depends on how big the jOb is) I coat bead and butts again and any ugly shoulders on the bevels or anything that isn't perfect. I love that day, work hard for 3 days and still work but not as hard checking stuff out.


 Thing is,, I don't need the stinking practice.. and I am not going to go around second guessing myself or pick over my work each step of the way. I stay consistant .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Thing is,, I don't need the stinking practice.. and I am not going to go around second guessing myself or pick over my work each step of the way. I stay consistant .


Every coat is a finish coat........:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I don't understand, that's the thing, he does care though.
> He cares allot about our work. It often bugs him his something doesn't look right or if he's not happy. He's a really good worker. Good work and fast.
> Just those damn little hitchhikers! :furious: It's weird....


 My worker is not bad but f*ck me look at ur work!!!!!its not hard 2 check something like a bead thats full of fish eyes and go over it again 2 get rid of them!
But no just flush and then u find it on sanding day! He piss*s me off some days(No most days)
He has been with me 9 years so i should not have 2 tell him his job every day but some people just think that is good enough when in other eyes its not!
I'm a fussy f*cker which dont help his case:yes:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Human Driven Systems ... an appreciation and understanding for Systems, Profound Knowledge, Continuous Improvement, Common-Cause and Special-Cause Variation, Psychology (human behavior and human action) and the will to constantly move from the current situation to a better situation.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I never said u needed the practice but what I was saying was I get my speed on the first two coats and the last day I make sure it's perfect, more to make it easyer sanding. But the first two coats are not sloppy at all.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> I never said u needed the practice but what I was saying was I get my speed on the first two coats and the last day I make sure it's perfect, more to make it easyer sanding. But the first two coats are not sloppy at all.


I got your back:yes:

I know what your saying. I say it all the time myself. Putting the tape on and getting the 1st bed coat on everything, is where you can get some speed/production going. After that, things start becoming more and more fussy:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

It all depends on how youre taught. Speed is a quality on its own


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Field General said:


> Human Driven Systems ... an appreciation and understanding for Systems, Profound Knowledge, Continuous Improvement, Common-Cause and Special-Cause Variation, Psychology (human behavior and human action) and the will to constantly move from the current situation to a better situation.


 Human Driven Systems...In laymans terms ...Use your head!
Common sense Is something MOST of all of us have...
Steady wins the race !!!

Ya live ,,and Ya learn....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a saying I like to use for GC's,,,,

You can have it right, or you can it right now,,,,,, BUT, you can't have it both ways.

Some gc's just want it done on their schedule
Some gc's want it to look good.

Thats why the mexicans are taking our work from us, cause they will give it to the gc's on their schedule. Once you figure out what YOUR gc wants, you can give it to him. Most gc's and homeowners can't look at a finsh and see what we see, so the prudent thing to do is figure out what they want and give it to em !!!!!!! After all, we do sell a service!!!!

I could be wrong,,,,, but I'm not !!!!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Field General said:


> Human Driven Systems ... an appreciation and understanding for Systems, Profound Knowledge, Continuous Improvement, Common-Cause and Special-Cause Variation, Psychology (human behavior and human action) and the will to constantly move from the current situation to a better situation.


You will be assimilated.


----------

